# Horsham coffee LSOL



## coffeechap

Ok folks I have secured a great little roaster for the lighter side of life, Horsham coffee supported the darker side of life, however Bradley's roasting profile has moved towards the lighter side now, especially since opening up a single origin speciality coffee shop in Brighton, where his single origin roasts are served from a synesso and ek43 combination.

Bradley is really keen to show us how his roasting has developed and has a fantastic single origin for us to put through its paces, he is confident that this will tick the boxes for the group. There ae a limited number of guest slots as this is a micro lot that none of the other roasters have and he only has enough for 20kgs

So four 500 gram guest slots at £13 delivered first come first served. I am really looking forward to getting these, they will hit the doors on Monday.


----------



## jeebsy

Brilliant, i'm starting to run low. Looking forward to this! (if it's one off their site I hope it's the Rwandan)


----------



## Geordie Boy

Fantastic, can't wait to tuck into these


----------



## Nod

Great stuff... Can't wait....


----------



## Nod

Just checking ... The deal for Original subscribers is we will get 4 250gr bags... Is that right?


----------



## jeebsy

Yep


----------



## Nod

Great thanks Jeebsy


----------



## Step21

Can i get a guest slot please?


----------



## Drewster

Ooooo Ooooooo Oooooooo New beans!!!


----------



## jeebsy

1, Step21


----------



## oddknack

Guest slot please ( sorry for not copy pasting, on phone)


----------



## oddknack

1. Step21

2. Oddknack


----------



## madaetihw

1. Step21

2. Oddknack

3. madaetihw


----------



## ronsil

1 more to go please & then I'll send out the payment details via PM

1. Step21

2. Oddknack

3. madaetihw

4.


----------



## johnbudding

I'd love a guest slot if that's OK?

1. Step21

2. Oddknack

3. madaetihw

4. johnbudding


----------



## frandavi99

Exciting. Never used these guys before.


----------



## oddknack

Paid


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

jeebsy said:


> Brilliant, i'm starting to run low. Looking forward to this! (if it's one off their site I hope it's the Rwandan)


Yes, the Rwandan looks good. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ronsil

All 4 Guest slots now paid - Thank you Guys


----------



## coffeechap

oddknack said:


> Paid


need your address though Jo


----------



## horshamcoffee

Hi everyone,

Really excited about getting involved in this! We are about to roast the coffee now and it will be going out today fro delivery on Monday.

Looking forward to the feedback too!

Thanks

Bradley


----------



## Greenpotterer

This'll be a new one for me can't wait.

Thanks coffeechap for sorting this

Gaz


----------



## CallumT

Looking forward to this


----------



## jeebsy

Mine just arrived at the office. Might have to try scotford's pepper grinder technique and get a sowden on the go.


----------



## jeebsy

Not giving much away on the bag...


----------



## horshamcoffee

Just to let you know we don't normally send out coffee with no info! Dave suggested keeping the info limited so we decided just to date stamp and will reveal more info in due course!

Looking forward to to hearing everyone's thoughts.


----------



## CallumT

I might pop through to the workshop and see if Mr. Postie has dropped in for deliveries yet, Love limited info on the bags and roasters embracing LSOL


----------



## jeebsy

It's good in a way, means you've not got any tasting notes or preconceptions about the beans colouring your opinion of what they're like/taste of.


----------



## Xpenno

Mine arrived this morning, thanks


----------



## horshamcoffee

We are really looking forward to hearing how this coffee tastes as it ages. Also be great to hear how it comes across brewed.

The guest slots are going out today for delivery tomorrow as they just missed the collection on Friday.

Thanks


----------



## 4515

Mine has just turned up

Will be giving it a try in a weeks time


----------



## Geordie Boy

Got mine this evening. Can't wait to tuck into these


----------



## Daren

Me too


----------



## Drewster

horshamcoffee said:


> Just to let you know we don't normally send out coffee with no info! Dave suggested keeping the info limited so we decided just to date stamp and will reveal more info in due course!
> 
> Looking forward to to hearing everyone's thoughts.


Now that is a cunning plan. I could go as far as saying Is it as cunning as a fox that used to be Professor of Cunning at Oxford University but has moved on, and is now working for the UN at the High Commission of International Cunning Planning?


----------



## frandavi99

Just got home from work to find mine waiting for me. I always break open the bag nice and early so might give it a go in the morning.


----------



## Xpenno

Anyone brewed this yet? Temped to try it at work tomorrow....


----------



## jeebsy

Xpenno said:


> Anyone brewed this yet? Temped to try it at work tomorrow....


A naughty espresso


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> A naughty espresso


What? Now? Any good?


----------



## jeebsy

About 6.30pm. Not fair to judge it - 55 out in about 19 secs! This is going to need a pretty fine grind i think


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> About 6.30pm. Not fair to judge it - 55 out in about 19 secs! This is going to need a pretty fine grind i think


Sounds like it is a light roast then? 55 in 19's pretty quick even by EK standards... I'll give it a go tomorrow and see what's what


----------



## Step21

Guest slots didn't get posted until today, so not got any beans yet.

Out of interest, what was the last LSOL bean? and is/was there a discussion thread about it? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> Guest slots didn't get posted until today, so not got any beans yet.
> 
> Out of interest, what was the last LSOL bean? and is/was there a discussion thread about it? Can't seem to find it.


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20039-Extract-LSOL-November-special&highlight=extract+lsol


----------



## Drewster

Last was Extract - Strongman Espresso


----------



## Xpenno

Ok, just French pressed this (using Gary's brew ratio of 25g/500g water) I'm getting some sweetness but quite a lot of woodyness and not a lot else. It's almost certainly me so I'll probably go back to a standard recipe with this one as it might not be one for an EK super extraction.


----------



## beebah

First cack handed attempt at a V60 was rather tasty! Is it too early to start making guesses?


----------



## Mrboots2u

beebah said:


> First cack handed attempt at a V60 was rather tasty! Is it too early to start making guesses?


never too early....


----------



## beebah

Well into my second V60 and the sweet blackcurrant and licorice lead me to think this must be a Kenyan bean.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Had both a Sowden and a Kalita with this at work.

Sowden was a little under but got sweet peach though I'm not the best with a Sowden so will play.

Kalita seemed a bit more bang on. Gloupy and very drinkable. Real Ribena aftertaste to it


----------



## Xpenno

Geordie Boy said:


> Had both a Sowden and a Kalita with this at work.
> 
> Sowden was a little under but got sweet peach though I'm not the best with a Sowden so will play.
> 
> Kalita seemed a bit more bang on. Gloupy and very drinkable. Real Ribena aftertaste to it


What recipe are you brewing in the Kalita?


----------



## Geordie Boy

1.2 on the Hausgrind. 12.5g, ~250ml, 30s bloom the the rest in keeping it topped up and stirred. About 2:30 for the brew.

All a bit slap dash really as I'm at work but I find it a fairly forgiving method


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Ok, just French pressed this (using Gary's brew ratio of 25g/500g water) I'm getting some sweetness but quite a lot of woodyness and not a lot else. It's almost certainly me so I'll probably go back to a standard recipe with this one as it might not be one for an EK super extraction.


Full immersion I would stick to 60g per litre and a long long steep. Say 10-15 mins


----------



## Xpenno

Ok, fired up the Kalita (first ever brew on it!). Using same ratio to Geordie, it's just cooling now but I already know that it tastes better. I'll update shortly.


----------



## Xpenno

Ok, getting there now. Not really hitting anything I would class as sweet or gloopy yet. I suppose hints of sweetness and a little red current acidity. Barista must try harder!


----------



## Xpenno

Geordie Boy said:


> 1.2 on the Hausgrind. 12.5g, ~250ml, 30s bloom the the rest in keeping it topped up and stirred. About 2:30 for the brew.
> 
> All a bit slap dash really as I'm at work but I find it a fairly forgiving method


Do you ever grind for Kalita on the EK? Where do you tend to start?


----------



## Xpenno

How are people finding the roast level? Mine is looking darker (maybe medium/dark imho) than expected and I'm getting more bitterness than my usual choice in beans i.e. Has Bean etc... Yes, yes I know don't go on what it looks like, not complaining, just sayin'....


----------



## Step21

Xpenno said:


> How are people finding the roast level? Mine is looking darker (maybe medium/dark imho) than expected and I'm getting more bitterness than my usual choice in beans i.e. Has Bean etc... Yes, yes I know don't go on what it looks like, not complaining, just sayin'....


Just got mine in. Comparing the bean by eye to the current Hasbean IMM they look identical to me in terms of colour. I couldn't tell them apart.


----------



## Step21

My first brew with this was a V60. I'm detecting a sweet blackcurrant with a kind of sweet tobacco caramel background? I think i need to go a wee bit finer as it came through quicker than my usual V60 times. Not a bad first cup by any means.


----------



## madaetihw

Mine have just arrived delivered by interlink, which was unexpected! Can't wait to try these out.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Xpenno said:


> Do you ever grind for Kalita on the EK? Where do you tend to start?


I've never tried. Back it off a little from a V60 setting if you have one. As long as you're around 2:30 you're not far off


----------



## Geordie Boy

Xpenno said:


> How are people finding the roast level? Mine is looking darker (maybe medium/dark imho) than expected and I'm getting more bitterness than my usual choice in beans i.e. Has Bean etc... Yes, yes I know don't go on what it looks like, not complaining, just sayin'....


I'd say a medium as there's really no hint of any oils going to appear.

What I find with HB is that their roast generally results in very smooth bean at times (I mostly get IMM which i'm guessing is done on the big 60kg? roaster) and therefore gives a sheen quality in appearance which gives the impression of the roast being a lighter colour than it is. Of course I could be talking rubbish and the roaster has no impact whatsoever


----------



## garydyke1

Visual appearance and actual development are two very different things. Cup the beans and you'll know if they are roasty


----------



## horshamcoffee

Roast colour is just one way of determining roast degree. If you haven't read this it's worth looking at:http://www.sweetmarias.com/library/content/using-sight-determine-degree-roast

A refractometer is so usefully for properly assessing roast degree and can get quiet scientific! Cupping using a set method is really the best way to evaluate but grind affects cupping quite a lot so measuring tds helps even when cupping!

Looking forward to hearing more comments and will be happy to share our roast profile info later on.


----------



## horshamcoffee

I forgot to add that processing and region affects colour a lot too! Natural processed coffee will often look lighter in colour with a smoother bean surface at the same finish temp and development time compared to a washed one. But it's not a hard and fast rule. We started using cropster a while ago and its helped massivly!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Given this a cupping. First sips nothing really stands out (think a typical Brazilian) however waiting for it's chance to shine is full on blackcurrant as it cools, though it keeps a sweet edge. Really lingers in the mouth and makes you go back for more!

Be really interesting as a cold brew to see if it keeps the Ribenna aspect


----------



## Xpenno

horshamcoffee said:


> Roast colour is just one way of determining roast degree. If you haven't read this it's worth looking at:http://www.sweetmarias.com/library/content/using-sight-determine-degree-roast
> 
> A refractometer is so usefully for properly assessing roast degree and can get quiet scientific! Cupping using a set method is really the best way to evaluate but grind affects cupping quite a lot so measuring tds helps even when cupping!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more comments and will be happy to share our roast profile info later on.


Thanks for getting involved in the discussion. What is your cupping brew ratio and what is the expected TDS from this roast?

Cheers

Spence


----------



## horshamcoffee

No problem! It's great to get involved!

We usually cup using 10g of coffee to 170g of water. Grind at 6 on the EK43. This usually gives a TDS of around 1.1-1.3 but it depends on the solubility of the coffee. It's actually an interesting way to see which coffees turn out to be more soluble!

Our refractometer is down at our shop in Brighton at the moment but I will see if I can pick it up to do a test or two.


----------



## jeebsy

Cheers - might give that a bash in the morning


----------



## Xpenno

horshamcoffee said:


> No problem! It's great to get involved!
> 
> We usually cup using 10g of coffee to 170g of water. Grind at 6 on the EK43. This usually gives a TDS of around 1.1-1.3 but it depends on the solubility of the coffee. It's actually an interesting way to see which coffees turn out to be more soluble!
> 
> Our refractometer is down at our shop in Brighton at the moment but I will see if I can pick it up to do a test or two.


Will give it a go, Cheers!

6 on the EK seems low for cupping no?

I've been getting some monster extractions on this one this afternoon on my Kalita, I'm a total brew-noob so I expect it, just trying to get things down to a more appropriate level, seems like a very extractable coffee to me at least.


----------



## Geordie Boy

horshamcoffee said:


> No problem! It's great to get involved!
> 
> We usually cup using 10g of coffee to 170g of water. Grind at 6 on the EK43. This usually gives a TDS of around 1.1-1.3 but it depends on the solubility of the coffee. It's actually an interesting way to see which coffees turn out to be more soluble!
> 
> Our refractometer is down at our shop in Brighton at the moment but I will see if I can pick it up to do a test or two.


Thanks, will give that a go. Normally I grind at ~10 on the stock EK dial, 8g coffee, 150ml at 94degC so be interesting to see any difference


----------



## horshamcoffee

I used to grind quite a bit more course but when I got Scott Rao book on roasting he suggests trying to cup coffee at a similar tds to the way you might brew rather than a lower more traditional lighter cupping method. What it made me realise is everyone cups differently!


----------



## Step21

Best brew so far on the chemex with a fine grind (1.2) on the hausgrind. Actually one of my best chemex extractions (not saying much!).

Anyway, i got a nice blackcurranty sweetness (not overly sweet, quite muted fruitiness, certainly not ribena). A little licquorice maybe. Quite a light clean mouthfeel. Towards the end of the cup i got a kind of sweet tobacco taste as i did with the V60 (find this hard to describe tbh). Nice!

Also tried an aeropress and an ibrik - these gave very smooth cups which were neither sweet nor bitter but yielded no fruitiness.


----------



## jeebsy

I went 10 points finer on the EK with my Aeropress this morning, definitely more flavoursome but need to go finer again I think


----------



## Step21

jeebsy said:


> I went 10 points finer on the EK with my Aeropress this morning, definitely more flavoursome but need to go finer again I think


I went down to 1.1 on the hausgrind in the AP just now. Seems to have turned into something more reminiscent of a blackcurrant cough sweetie. It was quite a different beast from the smooth AP i made yesterday at grind 1.25.

Definitely needing to go finer with this bean than what i'm used to.


----------



## 4515

Just opened a bag of these and I would agree that there is loads of blackcurrant and tobacco or leather in there. Really good mouthfeel. Having just finished a bag of Kenyan beans I would agree that these are very similar so I would say Kenyan too.

Think I'm a bit early opening them but I'm enjoying the beans


----------



## Xpenno

working dog said:


> Just opened a bag of these and I would agree that there is loads of blackcurrant and tobacco or leather in there. Really good mouthfeel. Having just finished a bag of Kenyan beans I would agree that these are very similar so I would say Kenyan too.
> 
> Think I'm a bit early opening them but I'm enjoying the beans


Espresso or brewed?


----------



## 4515

Espresso

I've not done any brewed for a while - I'll give it a go tomorrow


----------



## 4515

Am I confusing the acidity on the middle of my tongue with pepper ? Getting pepper in there (or I could be going mad !)


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

I've now tried this brewed three ways: V60; Sowden and Cores Gold mug. The Sowden was a pleasant brew (17g into 250ml 15 minute steep) but didn't reveal much fruitiness. Two attempts with V60 and I had to tighten my grind setting (Mahlkonig Vario) to slow the extraction second time around. This revealed definite liquorice and stewed fruit flavours. The Cores Gold brew was probably my favourite result so far (15g into approx. 240ml (to avoid overspill) with 10 minute steep). It really brought the flavours out more markedly. It's a nice bean and I'm enjoying experimenting!


----------



## badger28

Just tried this as espresso (I know I am early). The main thing that hit me is the mouthfeel. Very gloopy and lovely.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Gerrard Burrard said:


> I've now tried this brewed three ways: V60; Sowden and Cores Gold mug. The Sowden was a pleasant brew (17g into 250ml 15 minute steep) but didn't reveal much fruitiness.


For the Sowden I've found a course grind (Hausgrind 1.10) and long steep for 45min plus, 25g, 350ml-ish (sorry but not as controlled at work) is bringing out pretty fruity and sweet brews, especially as it cools in the cup. I still recon there's room to bring out more with a bit more play


----------



## jeebsy

I made an espresso this morning (20 in, 50 out in about a minute so not optimal) which was much more flavoursome - tastes not dissimilar to one of the IMM Kenyans of late. Think it could be really nice once properly dialled in.


----------



## 4515

Mine this morning was more liquorice than blackcurrant


----------



## garydyke1

I managed to acquire a sample of this and chemex'd it to 1.28%TDS today with a 25g/500g dose. Doesn't jump out to me as a typical washed Kenyan, although its possible.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rwandan ?


----------



## 4515

Another long black and the blackcurrant is still there but not as in your face as it was a couple of days ago

Still getting leather and a slight acidity on the middle of my tongue

Had a taste of Mrs WDs flat white and it works really well with milk


----------



## Step21

Just had a lovely long immersion 28mins - in the Bonavita - lowish dose 12g/210 for immersion but fine grind.

I'm getting that sweet blackcurrant now with a vanilla edge, silky mouthfeel, tobacco/leather/caramel background.


----------



## Drewster

Had my standard (rushed :-( ) filter on Friday evening and..... a little unsure? I *didn't* get any clear, distinct fruitiness although there was "something" there.

I did get a sort of tangy overall sensation... almost woodyness and a hint of the leather mentioned above.

All in a pleasant cup (For a change it wasn't my first decent coffee of the week as I have been using my Aeropress during the week - with a Yirg - I need to experiment more with the Aeropress but it's been passable)

Anyway back to the LSOL

I pulled an espresso into my shot glass ready for a flatwhite after walking the dogs... (I am tending towards slightly longer drinks rather than espresso over the past few months)...

18g weighed out - This seemed like a lot of beans before grinding - are these "lightweight" beans...

[Aside] The smell of these beans is wonderful..... such a warm, deep aroma [/Aside]

Grind was nice - I would say slightly clumpy (not that I am too bothered by a few clumps at this point)

Tamped nicely- Whack in and off we go...

Flick the switch and... a bit of a longer pause before any drips appear than normal (not an age but possibly a few seconds)

First drips - really thick/gloopy...

as shot progressed... deep thick crema... still seems gloopy...

Got to about 25g and stream seemed to almost instantly change to white/clear (so I quickly whipped the shot out)

(Not sure what happened there - 1 second deep dark gloomy thick with crema - next second "water")

Anyway - the shot I am left with 18g in to circa 25g out (not sure of time as I had to rescue it as it went blonde) - a "ristretto"?

Despite any issues with the pour it looked wonderful... deep dark treacle with heavy crema, "tiger stripe", settling out like guiness... I wish I had my camera!

Take a sip (with a little trepidation)... WOW!!! BINGO!!!! That is espresso I WANT!!!!!

I gave up "taking notes" and just enjoyed it.............

I couldn't say 100% it had blackcurrant - but it possibly had some deep dark fruit!

An almost "tannin" aura (possibly the described "leather").....

Now I am torn!!

Do I just stick to (attempting) this really short espresso which blew my socks off?

or do I try more brews/filters etc to bring out "more".

With the Foundry I loved it in most methods (I tried) but I never got this "hit" from 1 style....

[2nd Aside]

Have I been pulling my espresso too long all the time?

What went "wrong" - the almost "instant" blonding?

If it went "wrong" How will I *ever* repeat it :-( ?

[/2nd Aside]


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster , in my very limited experience, there is no one size fits brew ratio. You've found one that knocks your socks off for this bean. Different Beans blonde at different times. But I don't stop shots by blonding in general , I find it too unreliable and in repeatable.

You Might need to change brew ratio for the next been.

Measuring weight and Brew ratio will hopefully let you repeat the great taste for at least this lsol. I've got a bag of this I'll be digging in as brewed from Sunday....


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> Drewster , in my very limited experience, there is no one size fits brew ratio. You've found one that knocks your socks off for this bean. Different Beans blonde at different times. But I don't stop shots by blonding in general , I find it too unreliable and in repeatable.
> 
> You Might need to change brew ratio for the next been.
> 
> Measuring weight and Brew ratio will hopefully let you repeat the great taste for at least this lsol. I've got a bag of this I'll be digging in as brewed from Sunday....


I believe/agree with you - I try for consistent. The only reason I stopped the shot was the dramatic/sudden change. Almost instant from dark to water.

It was so unusual and sudden that I had pulled the glass out almost before it changed.

It was only that the shot looked so nice that I even tasted it (I rarely see such obvious and "pretty" tiger striping in crema)... A happy accident!

Anyway 2 out of 3 on the LSOL front is looking good:

Foundry were really nice which ever way I played them.

Horsham have given me this "wonder shot" on my 2nd cup.... so I should be good for a few more from the 1kg

I've just paid up for the next 3 months.....


----------



## frandavi99

Struggling for consistency with this as espresso, it's not very forgiving with respect to dialling in the grind. When I do get a decent long black I'm getting a nice gloopy mouthfeel and probably what others are referring to as a leathery taste, but nothing fruity.

Had a bit more luck with the V60, but again it's a sweet, gloopy mouthfeel with only a suggestion of fruit.

So far I'm putting it down to user error and shall try harder tomorrow. Also I have a bag of Kenya Kiangoi from North Star on the go at the moment and they could not be more different.


----------



## Drewster

Just pulled another espresso...

18g dose.

30g out (circa 25sec)

I watched it like a hawk....

First drips a bit jumpy, not as long a delay as first shot, then dark & gloopy, onto deep crema, no sign of the dramatic paleing/blonding.

Hit 30g swap out glasses and switch off....

Not quite the tiger stripe crema but decent amount (even colour)

Deep dark, verging on bitter, fruit. Mouth feeling like coated with chocolate (not so much choc taste but feel).

Tannin after taste.... very nice.

(for Boots) This is much more my normal parameters (the 30g) and it is very nice.... I'll stick to these settings for a few more and then possibly cut a couple short (at say 25g) to see if I hit the "happy accident" again....

As it is this is very nice.... I will try a couple of flat whites as well - this shot would certainly have cut nicely in milk..... and possibly mellow it a tad, to bring out more subtlety.

So much coffee! So little time! Although I might take some of this to "work" and try in my Aeropress during the week.


----------



## horshamcoffee

Great to read the experiences so far. All I can say is that they do differ somewhat in terms of what we've been getting from this coffee. Not completely different though so will see as time goes by!

I'm curious to know how many people use bottomless portafilters? On our Syness Hydra in Brighton we've been using only bottomless VST baskets with IMS showerscreens and the EK43. Using bottomless can be a pain at times but it ensures that we never serve a shot that isn't quite right.


----------



## frandavi99

I use a bottomless PF with an 18g VST in my Silvia. My distribution very rarely looks perfect  but it's good for seeing when it goes horribly wrong.


----------



## 4515

Bottomless and VST here as well

With L1 and Mythos


----------



## Xpenno

horshamcoffee said:


> Great to read the experiences so far. All I can say is that they do differ somewhat in terms of what we've been getting from this coffee. Not completely different though so will see as time goes by!
> 
> I'm curious to know how many people use bottomless portafilters? On our Syness Hydra in Brighton we've been using only bottomless VST baskets with IMS showerscreens and the EK43. Using bottomless can be a pain at times but it ensures that we never serve a shot that isn't quite right.


I've not used bottomless in a while with the EK but I think that with my new dosing method it could certainly be on the cards









How do you guys dose in store?


----------



## Mrboots2u

horshamcoffee said:


> Great to read the experiences so far. All I can say is that they do differ somewhat in terms of what we've been getting from this coffee. Not completely different though so will see as time goes by!
> 
> I'm curious to know how many people use bottomless portafilters? On our Syness Hydra in Brighton we've been using only bottomless VST baskets with IMS showerscreens and the EK43. Using bottomless can be a pain at times but it ensures that we never serve a shot that isn't quite right.


I'd like to see a clip of that


----------



## jeebsy

horshamcoffee said:


> Great to read the experiences so far. All I can say is that they do differ somewhat in terms of what we've been getting from this coffee. Not completely different though so will see as time goes by!
> 
> I'm curious to know how many people use bottomless portafilters? On our Syness Hydra in Brighton we've been using only bottomless VST baskets with IMS showerscreens and the EK43. Using bottomless can be a pain at times but it ensures that we never serve a shot that isn't quite right.


Gave up on naked pours with the EK after this:


----------



## ronsil

This Thread seems to be developing into methods rather than feedback on the Horsham LSOL offering for which it was started.

Interesting but maybe we should start a new thread to discuss the methods & keep this clean to discuss the coffee.??


----------



## Geordie Boy

First espressos this weekend. Definitely needs a finer grind!

21g into 40g, 28s, EK, VST, bottomless pf

Brought out the black fruit acidity more than filter drinks which lingers (not in an unpleasant way). There's body there but need to tweak it a bit more to bring it out more.


----------



## Greenpotterer

I know that my palate isn't very refined, but, I've tried this coffee several ways in milk and without. Its definitely one to buy in the future

Gaz


----------



## frandavi99

Finally started finding some of those berries people were talking about as a V60. Curiously I'm using a similar grind to usual though, not having to go as fine as others are suggesting.

When do we get to find out what bean it is?


----------



## Step21

Finished off the first bag with a french press. Still getting that lovely dark berry fruit sweetness - now with more of a creamy milk chocolate background. A little of the sweet tobacco/leather edge just evident.


----------



## Step21

New bag. French press. Definetely different. Huge on the dark berry sweetness - like an old fashioned boiling sweetie - but the background much darker with a tannic edge.


----------



## frandavi99

Just opened bag 2 as well and getting on a lot better now. Last V60 was full of berries, although still very dark and heavy.

Made me brave enough to go back and try another long black and it's very different to the first few a week ago*; nice acidity, smooth almost chocolatey. Glad I lost most of the leathery taste.

*Disclaimer: first coffee with my new 58.4mm tamper from CoffeeChap, not sure how much that contributed to improvement.


----------



## horshamcoffee

Hi Everyone,

So I think it's time to reveal the coffee now that everyone should have had a chance to try it. Here are the details:

Origin: Rwanda

Region: Kigarama, Gishyita sector, Karongi District, Western Province, Rwanda, in the hills above Lake Kivu

Farm: Various small hold farmers

Variety: Reb Bourbon

Altitude: 1650m above sea level

Processing Method: Washed

Coffee in Rwanda is grown and harvested by small hold farmers with usually between 0.5 and 2 hectares of land used to grow a variety of crops. The farmers will care for and maintain their trees and at harvest time will select on ripe cherries. These are then delivered to the local mill to be sorted, graded and de-pulped using a low water Penhagos Eco-pulper.

The next stage involves an 18 hour wet and dry fermentation followed by further sorting using water. The best cherries will sink so these are separated for drying on raised african drying tables. The drying period lasts for about 12-15 days until moisture content has reached about 12%. The coffee is turned regularly and covered during the mid day sun.


----------



## horshamcoffee

It is an exclusive lot purchased by us and the first of two lots from Rwanda that recently arrived. We really like this for espresso and generally get black cherry, grapefruit, orange and sometimes some caramel sweetness depending on the brew method. Personally I've only managed to get the caramel via pourover methods not via espresso or aeropress!

As far as the roast goes this is a 14 min roast taken just past the end of 1st crack with first crack happening at 12:25 into the roast.


----------



## coffeechap

Oooooooo, 93.4 on the gs3 16 grams in 30 grams out slow ramp up 9 bar 35 total time, plums plums plums sweet and succulent, time for another!


----------



## frandavi99

Currently really enjoying this coffee with about a bag to go. Took me two weeks to get a decent espresso (as long black) out of it though. Didn't enjoy those "leathery" tastes that we got in the beginning. Now I'm getting a much smoother cup.

Pretty good as a V60 too, although it peaked as pour over around 12 days old for me; just before it came into it's own as espresso.

This bean has shown just how inconsistent my barista skills are though. It's become a lot more forgiving with time but my results have been very varied!

Thanks all.


----------



## Awoogah

I concur with Frandavi, a real tricky bean.

Been fairly consistent with fruits of the forest flavours in my French press, but espresso has been another animal. Deep into the third bag before I got anything I actually felt happy with. Been pulling fairly ristretto (I think) for best results 18g in 25ish out, but made a flat white with goats milk this morning, divinely different. Something about the acidity of both seems to harmonise. Though that may just be me.


----------



## cjonny

Getting a really big chocolate after-taste on the espresso with this now.


----------

